# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Андрей Миронов

## kalinka_vinnie

Can anyone tell me why and how Andrei Mironov died? Like usual, it is almost impossible to find information about an artist's death in Soviet Russia!!! 
From what I read, he lost consciousness during a play in Riga and was pronounced dead later a hospital. He was only 46...   ::  But why did he lose consciousness? 
It is amazing how so-called fan websites simply state that "1987, 16 августа скончался" и всё! Ладно, главное не как он умер, а что он успел делать в своей жизни, но всё-таки интересно знать, почему он умер! Он был болен? 
Не знаю, но мне кажется, что слишком много талантливых, молодых людей умирают слишком рано!!!   ::

----------


## Kirill2142

По-моему у него был инсульт. Это случилось прямо во время спектакля, его отвезли на скорой в больницу и через несколько дней он скончался, не приходя в сознание  ::  . У него была какая-то болезнь - что-то с головой. Болезнь с рождения.
Много работал в последние годы жизни, вот организм и не выдержал. Вообще русские актеры очень часто уходят из жизни в довольно раннем возрасте - очень изматывающая профессия.
Меня, например, шокировала смерть Краско - ему было всего 48 лет...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Если верить информации в сети - Миронов умер от аневризмы (грыжи) аорты. Т.е. действительно "что-то с головой".   ::

----------


## Leof

I always thought he had a heart attack. A man of a great talent he really had a God's spark.

----------


## SSSS

What a coincednce [I hope, I spelled it right]... Just yesterday we've talked about his last movie - "Человек с бульвара Капуцинов"... My close friend's mother is just visiting our beatiful city... She is from Riga and worked in that theater where he collaped... She said that he was one of those people who easliely got overwieght.... Which was the cause of his deasese...

----------


## Scorpio

По мнению знающих людей -- действительно, от аневризмы аорты:  http://www.peoples.ru/art/cinema/actor/ ... rview.html  _А умер он от аневризмы, которая, оказывается, носила врожденный характер. Никто, и Андрей в том числе, об этом ничего не знал. Первый звоночек случился в Ташкенте, где Миронова довольно сильно прихватило. Поначалу грешили на энцефалит…_

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Mironov overweight? Strange, he didn't strike me as the overweight type! 
(Coincidence) 
Спасибо за информацию, ребята! Очень жаль потерять такого замечательного актера...   ::

----------


## SSSS

> Mironov overweight? Strange, he didn't strike me as the overweight type!

 За что купил, за то и продаю...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N4GQ5L7eR8  Остров невезения 
Поёт *Андрей Миронов* 
Весь покрытый зеленью 
    абсолютно весь 
    Остров невезения 
    в океане есть 
    Остров невезения 
    в океане есть 
    Весь покрытый 
    зеленью 
    абсолютно весь  
  Там живут 
    несчастные 
    люди-дикари 
    На лицо ужасные 
    добрые внутри 
    На лицо ужасные 
    добрые внутри 
    Там живут 
    несчастные 
    люди-дикари  
   Что они не делают 
    не идут дела 
    Видно в понедельник 
    их 
    мама родила 
    Видно в понедельник 
    их 
    мама родила 
 Что они не делают 
    не идут дела  
   Крокодил не ловится 
    не растёт кокос 
    Плачут богу молятся, 
    не жалея слёз 
    Плачут богу молятся, 
    не жалея слёз 
    Крокодил не ловится 
    не растёт кокос  
  Вроде не 
    бездельники 
    и могли бы жить 
    Им бы понедельники 
    взять и отменить 
    Им бы понедельники 
    взять и отменить 
    Вроде не 
    бездельники 
    и могли бы жить  
   Как назло на 
    острове 
    нет календаря 
    Ребятня и взрослые 
    пропадают зря 
    Ребятня и взрослые 
    пропадают зря 
    На проклятом  
    острове 
    нет календаря  
   Па-па-па-па-по 
    такому 
    случаю ночи до зари 
    Плачут невезучие 
    люди-дикари 
    Плачут невезучие 
    люди-дикари 
    По такому случаю 
    ночи до зари  
 И рыдают бедные 
    и клянут беду 
    В день какой 
    неведомо 
    в никаком году

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL7e52uItu8  Женюсь 
Поёт *Андрей Миронов* 
Женюсь, женюсь.
Какие могут быть игpушки...
И буду счастлив я вполне...
Но вы, но вы,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Hапpасно плачете по мне. 
Припев: 
Hе плачьте, сеpдце pаня,
Смахните слезы с глаз,
Я говоpю вам "до свиданья",
Я говоpю вам "До свидания"
А  пpощанья не для нас.
Иветта, Лизетта, 
Мюзетта, Жанетта, Жоpжетта...
Вся жизнь моя вами,
Как солнцем июльским согpета.
Покуда со мней вы, клянусь,            
Моя песня не спета.
Иветта, Лизетта, Жозетта,
Жанетта, Жоpжетта...
Покуда со мней вы, клянусь,
 Моя песня не спета.
Иветта, Лизетта, Мюзетта,
  Жанетта, Жоpжетта... 
Женюсь, женюсь,
И холостяцкие пиpушки
Затихнут, сгинут без следа.
Hо вы, но вы,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Со мней останетесь всегда. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*Танго*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxe9hTOpzUg

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc2hjc1R73M http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20  
Прощальная песня из к/ф из "Обыкновенное чудо"   *Давайте негромко, давайте вполголоса*
Давайте простимся светло
Неделя, другая и мы успокоимся
Что было, то было, прошло
Конечно, ужасно, нелепо, бесcмысленно
Ах, как бы начало вернуть
Начало вернуть невозможно, немыслимо
И даже не думай, забудь. 
Займемся обедом, займемся нарядами
Заполним заботами дни
Так легче, не так ли, так проще, не правда ли
Не правда ли, меньше болит
Не будем хитрить и судьбу заговаривать
Ей - богу не стоит труда
Да - да, господа, не авось, не когда - нибудь
А больше уже никогда 
Ах, как это мило очень хорошо
Плыло и уплыло, было и прошло. 
Давайте негромко, давайте вполголоса
Давайте простимся светло
Неделя, другая и мы успокоимся
Что было, то было, прошло
Конечно, ужасно, нелепо, бесcмысленно
Ах, как бы начало вернуть
Начало вернуть невозможно, немыслимо
И даже не думай, забудь. 
Ах, как это мило очень хорошо
Плыло и уплыло, было и прошло
Ах, как это мило очень хорошо
Плыло и уплыло, было и прошло
Было и прошло
Было... и прошло.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogIV8M7TMIA   *Нет, я не плачу и не рыдаю*, 
На все вопросы я открыто отвечаю, 
Что наша жизнь игра, и кто ж тому 
виной, 
Что я увлекся этою игрой?  
И перед кем же мне извиняться? 
Мне уступают, я не в силах 
отказаться. 
И разве мой талант и мой душевный жар 
Не заслужили скромный гонорар? 
Пусть бесится ветер жестокий 
В тумане житейских морей 
Белеет мой парус, 
такой одинокий, 
На фоне стальных кораблей.  
И согласитесь, какая прелесть, 
Мгновенно в яблочко 
попасть, почти не целясь! 
Орлиный взор, напор, изящный поворот: 
И прямо в руки запретный плод.  
О наслажденье ходить по краю. 
Замрите, ангелы, 
смотрите: я играю. 
Разбор грехов моих оставьте до поры, 
Вы оцените красоту игры!  
Пусть бесится ветер 
жестокий 
В тумане житейских 
морей 
Белеет мой парус, 
такой одинокий, 
На фоне стальных 
кораблей. 
Я не разбойник и не 
апостол. 
И для меня, 
конечно, тоже все 
не просто. 
И очень может быть, 
что от забот своих 
Я поседею раньше 
остальных.  
Но я не плачу, и не 
рыдаю. 
Хотя не знаю, где 
найду, где 
потеряю. 
И очень может быть, 
что на свою беду 
Я потеряю больше, 
чем найду.  
Пусть бесится ветер 
жестокий 
В тумане житейских 
морей. 
Белеет мой парус, 
такой одинокий, 
На фоне стальных 
кораблей. 
Белеет мой парус, 
такой одинокий, 
На фоне стальных 
кораблей.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jc2jxYMb3o   *Танго любви*  *Странствуя по свету словно птица* 
Преодолевая жизни путь 
Изредка однажды иногда как говорится 
Я б хотел забыться и заснуть  
Дайте кораблю минутный отдых 
Завтра он уйдёт своим путём 
В дальних путешествиях сраженьях и походах 
Я клянусь забуду обо всём  
Но в этот час когда рукой своею я ласкаю вас 
Когда любовь сама собой идёт не спрашивая нас 
С безумной силою я тихо повторяю 
Поймите, милая, поверьте милая 
Вы мой кумир я не покину вас  
Уходя в дальнейшее пространство 
Я блесну непрошеной слезой 
А в страсти как и в счастье 
Все мы ищем постоянства  
Но ничто не вечно под луной нет 
Может быть вы скажете кому то 
Где то на закате ваших лет 
Всё таки была была одна минута 
Той любви какой уж больше нет  
Но в этот час когда рукой своею я ласкаю вас 
Когда любовь сама собой идёт не спрашивая нас 
С безумной силою я тихо повторяю 
Поймите милая поверьте милая 
Вы мой кумир я не покину вас 
С безумной силою я тихо повторяю 
Поймите, милая, поверьте, милая 
Вы мой кумир, я не покину вас

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q46ndTPXCrc 
Песня черного кота     
муз. Ген. Гладков
сл. Ю. Энтин     
Я не знаю неудач,
Потому что я ловкач.
Коль дорогу перейду,
Попадете вы в беду
Попадете вы в беду 
Припев.  
Надо жить умеючи.
Надо жить играючи.
В общем надо, братцы, жить
Припеваючи.  
Всех малышек-простаков,
Обманул и был таков.
Бед, печалей и забот
Знать не знает черный кот,
Знать не знает черный кот. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObDu6_1KS1w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjLUmIVKf-M   *﻿Танго Рио*   *Молчите, молчите, прошу, не надо слов*, 
Поверьте бродяге и поэту, 
На свете есть город моих счастливых снов, 
Не говорите, что его нету.  
Он знойный, он стройный, он жгучий брюнет, 
Там солнце и музыка повсюду. 
Там всё есть для счастья, меня там только нет, 
Так это значит, что я там буду.  
О, Рио, Рио, рокот прилива, 
Шум прибоя, южный размах. 
О, Рио, Рио, сколько порыва, 
Сколько зноя в чёpных очах.  
О, Рио, Рио, о, Рио, Рио, 
О, Рио-де-Жанейро, 
О, Рио, Рио, о, мама миа, 
﻿Танго Рио  
Молчите, молчите, прошу, не надо слов, 
Поверьте бродяге и поэту, 
На свете есть город моих счастливых снов, 
Не говорите, что его нету.  
Он знойный, он стройный, он жгучий брюнет, 
Там солнце и музыка повсюду. 
Там всё есть для счастья, меня там только нет, 
Так это значит, что я там буду.  
О, Рио, Рио, рокот прилива, 
Шум прибоя, южный размах. 
О, Рио, Рио, сколько порыва, 
Сколько зноя в чёpных очах.  
О, Рио, Рио, о, Рио, Рио, 
О, Рио-де-Жанейро, 
О, Рио, Рио, о, мама миа, 
Потерпи, я прибуду на днях.  
Не скрою, быть может, я слишком доверял 
Рекламным картинкам из журналов, 
Быть может, обманчив мой хрупкий идеал, 
Но это свойство всех идеалов.  
Кто верит в Аллаха, кто строит рай земной, 
Пожалуйста, разве я мешаю, 
Я верю в кружочек на карте мировой 
И вас с собою не приглашаю.  
О, Рио, Рио, рокот прилива, 
Шум прибоя, южный размах. 
О, Рио, Рио, сколько порыва, 
Сколько зноя в чёpных очах.  
О, Рио, Рио, о, Рио, Рио, 
О, Рио-де-Жанейро, 
О, Рио, Рио, о, мама миа, 
Потерпи, я прибуду на днях.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYS2iEWoYo   *Что будет, то и будет*  
муз. Е. Крылатова 
сл Б. Ахмадуллиной 
Что будет- то и будет...
Пускай судьба рассудит
Пред этой тишиною
Все -суета и дым...
Бродяга и задира
Я обошел полмира
Но стану на колени я пред город моим.... 
Hе знаю я - известно ли вам,
Что я певец прекрасных дам,
Hо с ними я изнемогал от скуки.
А этот город мной любим
За то, что мне не скучно с ним.
Hе дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог разлуки. 
Hе знаю я - известно ли вам,
Что я бродил по городам
И не имел пристанища и крова,
Hо возвращался, как домой
В простор меж небом и Hевой.
Hе дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог другого. 
Hе знаю я - известно ли вам,
Что я в беде не унывал,
Но иногда мои влажнели веки
Я этим городом храним,
И провиниться перед ним
Hе дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог вовеки.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ1qOp7Z2UA  *Песенка о шпаге*   
муз: Е. Крылатова 
ст Ю. Энтина     
 Шпаги звон как звон бокала
 С детства мне ласкает слух
 Шпага многим показала,
 Шпага многим показала
Что такое прах и пух 
Припев: 
Вжик, вжик, вжик - уноси готовенького
 Вжик, вжик, вжик - кто на новенького?
 Кто на новенького, кто на новенького? 
Подходите ближе, ближе,
Вам урок преподнесу
Подлецов насквозь я вижу,
Подлецов насквоpь я вижу
Зарубите на носу 
Припев. 
На опасных поворотах
Трудно нам как на войне
И быть может скоро кто-то,
И быть может скоро кто-то
Пропоет и обо мне 
Припев. 
Юный друг, в бою открытом
Защитить готовься честь
И оружием забытым,
И оружием забытым
Соверши святую месть! 
Припев. 
Эх, народец нынче хилый,
Драться с этими людьми!
Мне померяться бы силой,
Мне померяться бы силой
С чертом, черт меня возьми 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dWkzTbECwc  *СТАРЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ* 
Слова Р. Рождественский 
Здравствуй, как живёшь, негаданная встреча,
Как-будто вновь к нам молодость вернулась,
Дружба как вино, с годами только крепче,
Я знал всегда, что рядом есть твоё плечо. 
Старые друзья бездушьем не обидят,
Они порой почти легенды.
Старые друзья тебя точнее видят,
Чем все врачи и все рентгены.
Старые друзья - и совесть, и надежда,
И счастье жить, не зря же мы с тобой друзья. 
Старые друзья, хотя при чём тут старость,
Ведь мы с тобой и верим, и мечтаем.
Сколько на земле шагать ещё осталось,
Об этом мы давай не будем говорить. 
Старые друзья, испытанные люди,
Не уставать, мы знаем средство,
Даже если чуть редеют шевелюры,
Зато в груди не гаснет сердце.
Как летят года, а мы спешим за ними,
А мы живём, и пусть они летят, года. 
Старые друзья, испытанные люди,
Не уставать, мы знаем средство,
Даже если чуть редеют шевелюры,
Зато в груди не гаснет сердце.
Как летят года, а мы спешим за ними,
А мы живём, и пусть они летят, года.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fDFCdnW8l4   *Большая дорога*
Из кинофильма "О бедном гусаре замолвите слово" 
муз. А. Петрова 
сл. М. Светлов 
Застенчивым девушкам жадным и юным
 Сегодня всю ночь приближались кошмары 
Гнедой жеребец под высоким драгуном
Роскошная лошадь под пышным гусаром  
                  Звенели всю ночь сладострастные шпоры
                           Мелькали во сне молодые майоры
                      И долго в плену обнимающих ручек
                   Барахтался неотразимый поручик 
Спокоен рассвет довоенного мира
В тревоге уснул городок благочинный
Мечтая бойцам предоставить квартиры
И женщин им дать соответственно чину 
         Чтоб трясся казак от любви и от спирта
         Чтоб старый полковник не выглядел хмуро
         Уезды дрожат от солдатского флирта
         Тяжелой походки военных амуров 
Большая дорога военной удачи!
Там множество женщин красивых бежало
Армейцам любовь отдавая без сдачи
Без слез без истерик без писем без жалоб 
         Я тоже не ангел я тоже частенько
         У двери красавицы шпорами тенькал
         Усы запускал и закручивал лихо
         Пускаясь в любовную неразбериху 
                                   Тарам-тарам...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Кинопанорама - новогодний выпуск (1982) - 4/10 
Андрей Миронов, Владимир Высoцкий

----------


## Misha Tal

Great actor (Mironov). His daughters are very talented, too. Such a pity he died only five years after this. I loved his portrayal of Ostap Bender. "Двенадцать стульев" is very near the top of my "Books I Gotta Read Before Dying" list. 
As for Vysotsky, I watched a documetary film about his life a few weeks ago. Apparently, he too died much earlier than he should have.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Andrey Mironov   Слова: Юлий Ким Музыка: Г. Гладкова  Хорошо когда женщина есть Леди дама синьора фемина А для женщины главное честь Когда есть у ней рядом мужчина И повсюду тем более здесь Где природа дика и невинна  А бабочка крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк А за ней воробушек прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг Он ее голубушку шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк Ам-ням-ням-ням да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг  А бабочка крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк А за ней воробушек прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг Он ее голубушку шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк Ам-ням-ням-ням да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг  Вы мой ангел вы мой идеал Моя звездочка ягодка рыбка Зубки жемчуг а губки коралл Хороши также грудь и улыбка Я таких никогда не встречал Пусть исправится эта ошибка  А бабочка крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк А за ней воробушек прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг Он ее голубушку шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк Ам-ням-ням-ням да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг  А бабочка крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк А за ней воробышек прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг Он ее голубушку шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк Ам-ням-ням-ням да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг  А бабочка крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк А за ней воробушек прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг Он ее голубушку шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк Ам-ням-ням-ням да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Миронов Каков я есть  
"Любимый баловень прогресса, 
Я патриот и либерал, 
Одновременно и профессор, 
И сочинитель, и асессор, 
А кое в чём — и генерал!" —

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Миронов Монолог о жизни

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Миронов на Юбилее Кинопанорамы

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Миронов - "Как снимают кино"

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Миронов. "Клоп" .

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Миронов - Две копейки

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Он и она* 
Ждать тебя, быть с тобой
Мне всегда хочется.
Говорят, что любовь
Первая кончится,
Что любовь первая скоро закончится. 
Нам твердят вновь и вновь,
Что придёт к нам и вторая любовь.
Но ведь солнце одно глядит на нас,
Жизнь одна - она твоя,
Лишь в такую любовь, в нашу любовь
Верю я, и верю я. 
Ты на свете одна всегда живи,
Только одна живи всегда,
Быть не может второй, новой любви
Никогда, никогда, никогда.
Облака белые над речной кручею.
Есть любовь первая, самая лучшая. 
Нам твердят вновь и вновь,
Что придёт к нам и вторая любовь,
Но ведь солнце одно глядит на нас,
Жизнь одна - она твоя,
Лишь в такую любовь, в нашу любовь
Верю я, и верю я. 
Ты на свете одна всегда живи,
Только одна живи всегда,
Быть не может второй, новой любви
Никогда, никогда, никогда.
Нам твердят вновь и вновь,
Что придёт к нам и вторая любовь... 
Р. Рождественский

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 26, 2013 by* pustinnik50*  
Видеоклип. музыка - В. Шаинский, слова - М. Матусовский.   A#m F *Ну почему ко мне ты равнодушна?* F A#m
И почему ты смотришь свысока? A#m D#m
Я не прекрасен, может быть, наружно, F A#m A#7
Зато душой красив наверняка.  D#m
Ты погоди, не спеши, A#m
Ты погоди, не спеши, F
Ты погоди, не спеши A#m
Дать ответ.  D#m
Жаль что на свете всего A#m
Только два слова всего, F
Только два слова всего - A#m F A#m
Да и нет.  Cm Fm GCm7 Cm
Я, как ночь без луны, C7 Fm
Как рояль без струны, HmD#m A# D#m F#
Знай, что сердце давно F#D#m F
Только тобою полно, но 
Ну почему ко мне ты равнодушна?
И почему ты смотришь свысока?
Я не прекрасен, может быть, наружно,
Зато душой красив наверняка 
Ты погоди не спеши,
Ты погоди не спеши,
Ты погоди не спеши
Дать ответ 
Жаль что на свете всего
Только два слова всего,
Только два слова всего -
Да и нет 
Стал я бледным на вид,
Потерял аппетит.
Может, это смешно,
Только твержу все одно, но 
Ну почему ко мне ты равнодушна?
И почему ты смотришь свысока?
Я не прекрасен, может быть, наружно,
Зато душой красив наверняка! 
Ты погоди не спеши,
Ты погоди не спеши,
Ты погоди не спеши
Дать ответ 
Жаль что на свете всего
Только два слова всего,
Только два слова всего -
Да и нет 
Не грусти ни о чем!
Телевизор включен,
А наскучит кино,
Можно глядеть и в окно, но 
Ну почему ко мне ты равнодушна?
И почему ты смотришь свысока?
Я не прекрасен, может быть, наружно,
Зато душой красив наверняка 
Ты погоди не спеши,
Ты погоди не спеши,
Ты погоди не спеши
Дать ответ 
Жаль что на свете всего
Только два слова всего,
Только два слова всего -
Да и нет

----------


## Lampada

*Предназначение: Андрей Миронов*http://absolutera.org/article-1129  *ВЕДУЩИЙ: Друзья, сегодня мы проводим ченнелинг по теме Предназначение. 
Мы рассматриваем многих известных людей: писателей, поэтов, художников, музыкантов. Сегодня мы хотим предложить вам узнать о Предназначении Андрея Миронова. Всеми любимый актер, который передал нам всю свою любовь, свою преданность и талант своих многочисленных работ в кино, театре и, конечно же, в своих песнях. Он всегда будет на экранах и в сердцах, не желающий стареть, он всегда работал для зрителя и зритель это ценит до сих пор. 
Я приветствую Силы и* *посредника* * Инессу.* *
СИЛЫ:* Приветствуем вас. Мы вас слушаем. Вы выбрали действительно того человека, который понимал, что значит Предназначение. Да, Мы вас слушаем. *
В:* *И вот как раз первый вопрос о Предназначении. Кем был Андрей Миронов, какую роль он играл в жизни, а не на сцене? В чем заключалось его Предназначение?* *С:* Для начала Мы объясним, что роли человек исполняет разные. Это достаточно сложный вопрос и он не совсем относится к теме Предназначение, но раз вы это затронули, Мы можем начать с этого. На планете  Земля, как и в пространстве  этой планеты, существуют реальности, которые имеют способность вибрировать на различных диапазонах. Эти реальности могут пересекаться. Эти реальности могут накладываться одна на другую, могут существовать раздельно или параллельно.  Сознание  человека воспринимает существование этих реальностей по-разному. У человека могут быть настройки на эти реальности, могут эти настройки находиться в спящем состоянии. Воспринимая определенную реальность, сознание человека, если эта реальность совибрируется уровнем сознания, то оно настраивается на эту реальность и посылает импульсы в ментальное тело  для определения именно той роли, которую человек выбирает для себя на определенном жизненном этапе.  
У человека может быть несколько ролей на каком-то одном жизненном этапе, то есть роль в социуме, роль в семье, роль которую он держит внутри себя, то есть роль его Эго и внутренняя роль, которая определяется его душой . Они могут совпадать, они могут не совпадать. Когда вы сказали, какую роль этот человек играл и почему это не относится к его Предназначению, наверное, становится уже более понятно. Теперь Мы хотим у вас спросить. Что вас именно интересует, его роли или его Предназначение? *
В: Да по поводу ролей очень интересная тема. Есть ощущение, что это отдельная тема для отдельного ченнелинга.* *
С:* Да, вы совершенно правы и Мы с вами согласны. *
В: Поэтому хотелось бы узнать о Предназначении.* *
С:* Этот человек родился уже с многогранной душой, с восприятием реальности в многогранном варианте. Понимая, что перед ним находится много вариантов и выбор достаточно свободен он все же выбрал наиболее сложный путь, потому что это то, что раскрыло его наиболее многогранно. Жизнь актера явилась действительно его Предназначением для всех тех, которые видели его на сцене, на экране, которые приняли его как актера.
Но этот человек, никогда не связывал себя ни с какими ролями. Он понимал, что необходимо работать и это является выполнением определенных функций нескольких его систем, системы как человека для активации в людях различных программ, различных эмоций, для активации в окружающем пространстве ситуаций направленных на выход, на новый уровень развития. Возможно, сейчас это звучит несколько более глобально, чем это воспринималось, но человек действовал именно исходя сознательно из этого двигателя, двигателя развития.  
Когда он открывал какой-то персонаж, привнеся в этот персонаж свои энергии, этот персонаж становился живым и жизнь этого персонажа энергетически уже была активной вне зависимости от этого человека. То есть его персонажи живут до сих пор. Его персонажи передают все эти эмоции, которыми он наделил данный персонаж, передают энергетику. Это как будто человек создавал какие-то структуры, естественно структуры, не имеющие души, но структуры способные существовать в вашем пространстве достаточное количество времени до тех пор, пока они принимаются социумом и работают на понятие развития данного социума.  
Это делают настоящие актеры, настоящие люди творчества. То есть все те, которые создают такие персонажи пусть это поэты, писатели, драматурги, артисты, художники они создают произведения искусства, которые живут после ухода данного человека из жизни, из воплощения. Наделение персонажа энергией является подлинным искусством. В данном случае это явилось выражением себя и активацией Предназначения. Предназначение данный человек исполнил полностью. *
В: Спасибо. А скажите, пожалуйста, в чем выражалась уверенность того, что наш герой знал о своем Предназначении? Или это было на подсознании? Как это объяснить?* *
С:* Для того, чтобы человеку понять, что какой-то вариант развития себя в данном пространстве является именно его Предназначением, он должен ощущать, ощущать страстное желание выразить себя именно в этом качестве. То же самое ощущал господин Миронов. *
В: Хорошо, а такой еще вопрос. Те образы, которые он создавал и, которые он наделял энергией, и которые живут до сих пор, как они влияют на людей сейчас? Или как можно это использовать в нынешней жизни?* *
С:* В основном все стремления выразить красочные состояния души преобразовывает создание этих образов, то есть душа человека она как набор или как радуга, можно сказать, если посмотреть с одной стороны она может быть бесцветная, но если войти глубоко в саму суть души открываются грани, открываются краски. Эти краски или часть этих красок выражается в характере какого-то персонажа, который показывает, что определенная ситуация именно проявляет данные краски и в зависимости от ситуации они могут быть проявлены так или иначе. 
Самым главным здесь является то, что зависимость от ситуации или если по-другому сказать активация ситуациями какого-то проявления души человека является зависимой до определенного уровня развития его души. При выходе на более высокий уровень развития души одна и та же ситуация уже не будет проявлять, например, ярость, агрессию или на оборот безграничное милосердие. Эта ситуация уже будет не обязывающей человека становиться в какую-то однобокую позицию. На сегодняшний день если смотреть с этой точки зрения на все его персонажи, просматривая произведение искусства данного человека и созданные им персонажи, то можно понять, что Мы имеем в виду. *
В: Мы заговорили о душе. Хотелось бы узнать, какими душевными качествами обладал Андрей Миронов.* *
С:* Если Мы сейчас будем спускаться до уровня вашего понимания душевных качеств, Мы бы попросили вас перечислить те душевные качества, которые находятся в вашей терминологии. *
В: Может быть это связано по отношению к людям окружающим его, то есть доброта, отзывчивость, может быть какое-то милосердие, любовь к родителям, что-то вот такое на человеческом уровне.* *
С:* А как это вы хотите связать с его Предназначением? Или вы просто интересуетесь? *
В: Да, я интересуюсь, потому что может быть, сейчас люди нас послушают и тоже будут эти качества у себя воспитывать для того, чтобы быть …* *
С:* Эти качества воспитывают ситуации. Эти ситуации создаются несколько иначе чем …, то есть это не зависит от человека. У каждого человека присутствуют эти качества в каком-то активном или в не активном состоянии. Если продолжить, так как Мы сегодня общаемся на тему Предназначения, то для того чтобы достичь высокого уровня выполнения своей миссии, да, работоспособность является одним из главных качеств.
Трудоспособность, искренность и искренность по отношению к самому себе, честность по отношению к самому себе, можно сказать так. *
В: Спасибо. Следующий вопрос связан с родителями Андрея Миронова. Мать Андрея Миронова считала, что ее мальчик особенный, исключительный и всегда уделяла ему много внимания. И он даже в какой-то момент страдал в школе, что очень пристально за ним следит мама. Но, несмотря на это он ее очень любил даже жену учил готовить так, как готовит его мама. Вот как влияют матери на жизнь своих сыновей, на те задачи, которые поставлены перед ним мужчиной и как это отразилось на жизни Андрея Миронова?* *
С:* Что вы хотите знать первым? *
В: В первую очередь, да, как влияют наши мамы на нашу жизнь и на те задачи, которые поставлены перед нами на это воплощение?* *
С:* По-разному Мы скажем так. Это еще одна тема, которая, как и тема ролей, и ее невозможно раскрыть в небольшом сеанс. Что касается данного человека, у него было понимание, что да, необходимо следовать советам его мамы. Действительно он стремился показать всем, что она является его идеалом. И она совместила в себе качества идеального представителя женского пола. Он старался это подчеркивать, это не секрет. Мы не будем говорить, что это правильно или это неправильно, но это не дало ему оценивать адекватно всех представителей женского пола, которые пытались доказать ему, что не всё так как он считает в женщинах. Это явилось, можно сказать, каким-то упущением, но оно не совсем повлияло на его Предназначение. Это минимальное отклонение от оптимального хода по жизни. *
В: То есть, можно говорить о том что, если допустим, что есть Предназначение, то в каких-то в других аспектах жизни, могут быть какие-то недочеты, упущения, как например, в случае с женщинами Андрея Миронова?* *
С:* Да, это можно иметь в виду, да. *
В: Ну, спасибо. Андрею Миронову завидовали. Ему доставались самые лучшие роли, репутация легкого актера не давала ему покоя. То есть, ему хотелось играть Гамлета, как Высоцкий, но так этого и не произошло. Было ли так задумано изначально? Почему Андрею Миронову не доставались такие роли? Как объяснить тот образ, к которому мы так привыкли?* *
С:* Откуда у вас эта информация, что он хотел быть драматическим актером? *
В: Из источников, интернета. Очень много пишут его друзья, те кто его знал. Может быть, конечно, информация неверная, но почему-то верится.* *
С:* Он хотел раскрывать в комедийных актерах их драматическую часть. В драматических актерах их комедийную часть. И так как раскрытие драматической части в комедийных актерах у него получалось достаточно хорошо, он именно занимался этим. Каждая роль, которая у него была в комедиях, она несла информацию о том, что этот человек идет, возможно, не по своему пути или занимается не своим делом, отсюда он выступает или активирует ситуации, которые приносят ему неудобства. Эти неудобства, да, являются смешными для других, но человеку или персонажу самому не было смешно, хотя да, поддерживалась сцена юмора или сцена, которая вызывает смех у ваших соотечественников.  
Если посмотреть на состояние его души, определить, насколько было сильно его желание быть серьезным актером, это проявилось больше на начальном его этапе, потому что человек серьезно относится ко всему или относился ко всему. Относился к работе, относился к искусству, как к работе серьезно. И возможно, поэтому создалось впечатление, что да, ему хотелось играть серьезные роли. В глубине души такого разделения, по сути, не было уже, начиная с, можно сказать, две трети его творчества, этого разделения больше не существовало. Он понял, что искусство и создание энергий персонажей — это именно то мастерство, тот высший пилотаж, который он может дарить обществу. *
В: Спасибо. Можно ли отнести вот такие качества, как профессионализм и искренность? Вопрос вот в чем. В чём проявлялся профессионализм Андрея Миронова? Можно ли отнести те качества, которые вы говорили ранее вот профессионализм?* *
С:* Какие именно качества? *
В: Вот как раз искренность, работоспособность?* *
С:* Да. *
В: Хорошо. Была ли у Андрея Миронова какая-нибудь миссия? Или может быть задачи?* *
С:* Да, Мы это уже описали ранее. *
В: Благодаря своему образу зрители запомнили Андрея Миронова в образе человека, который отдает нам всю свою энергию, который увлекает, заставляет очнуться, встряхнуться, герой, который призывает жить, а не прозябать, но жизнь Андрея Миронова была недолгой, такая же как у его друга Папанова. Скажите, как связаны эти люди, что их объединяло?* *
С:* По поводу того, что Андрей Миронов призывал людей жить, а не прозябать. Мы хотим сначала прокомментировать. Жизнь человека состоит из этапов, состоит из ситуаций, состоит из различных узлов, где человеку необходимо сделать выбор и после этого проявляются новые ситуации или открываются новые двери, в которые человек может войти и делать шаги для достижения новых целей. В жизни каждого человека можно выделить такие этапы, которые повторяются через какое-то количество лет.
Все зависит от условий его воплощения, от состояния его души, от его программы развития. Когда сегодня было сказано, что он призывал жить, а не прозябать в полном смысле этого слова можно понять, что человек должен воспринимать свою жизнь как многогранное бытие. В котором не только должно быть что-то хорошее, но и должно быть то, что вы называете плохим, которое помогает человеку сделать правильный выбор, помогает изменить человеку свою жизнь. Потому что если всё текло бы плавно, гармонично становилось бы скучно, как человеку, так и Структурам , которые призваны следить за развитием планеты Земля и данной цивилизации. 
Каждая проблема, каждый новый выбор дает толчок энергетике человека , всем его системам. Человек начинает задумываться о смысле своего существования. Поэтому если взять слово «прозябать», то само прозябание обязывает человека к прорыву. Необходимо набрать силу души, силу воли для того, чтобы совершить этот прорыв и опять же использовать свое сознание для того, чтобы совершать этот прорыв в нужном или в правильном направлении. То есть, Мы бы объединили «жить» и «прозябать» в одном, потому что это двигатель, двигатель развития и данный человек показывал все грани существования, но делал это очень мягко, профессионально и с юмором.
Что касается взаимоотношений нашего героя с господином Папановым или, как вы сказали, была ли у них какая-то связь. Эмоциональная связь была сильная, но это были два разных пути, два разных человека, совершенно разные характеры и уровни развития. *
В: Спасибо. Вопросов больше нет на сегодня. Хочу поблагодарить Силы и поблагодарить посредника.* *
С:* Как вы сами относитесь к данному человеку? Ваше мнение? *
В: Вы знаете, да, да, он располагает к себе и до какого-то момента, до какого-то возраста я его действительно рассматривал, как комедийного актера, профессионала своего дела. Но есть некоторые роли, как «Фантазии Фарятьева» там он рассуждает о жизни, о космосе, о людях и ты смотришь на него уже немножко другими глазами. Располагает, хочется слушать, на него смотреть, какая-то добрая энергетика.* *
С:* Если бы у вас была возможность сейчас задать ему вопрос, какой бы вопрос вы ему задали? *
В: Я бы задал вопрос, чтобы он посоветовал для живущих сейчас на Земле людей, чтобы быть добрее, отзывчивее, какой бы он дал совет людям, живущим сейчас на Земле? Вот так бы я спросил.* *
С:* Да минуту. Он бы ответил, что вы должны рассматривать свой путь как движение по реке жизни в узкой лодке, в которой есть все необходимое, но всегда нужно пополнять запасы. И как только вы имеете, или вам дается возможность подойти к берегу пополнить запасы вы должны с уважением относиться ко всем тем, которые дают вам эту возможность, которые дают вам возможность обменять энергию запасов, которые дают вам возможность выйти на берег, потому что каждая жизнь человека она является его собственной и каждый человек имеет право, что-то давать и что-то не давать. 
Если вам человек что-то дает, оказывайте ему или показывайте благодарность, потому что он не обязан вам давать. Он пришел в эту жизнь самостоятельно и каждая душа воплотилась и каждая душа исполняет свой путь самостоятельно. Поэтому, когда вы входите в контакт с любой душой будьте благодарны уже за то, что эта душа согласилась на взаимодействие, это относится к любым взаимодействиям, к любым контактам с любой душой. Потому что все является и входит в многогранность данногоМироздания .
Мы с вами прощаемся. До свидания. 
Благодарим вас за сегодняшнюю тему. *
В: До свидания.* *Огромное спасибо за сегодняшний сеанс*

----------


## Lampada

*Алексей Кортнев в образе Андрея Миронова*

----------

